# Help Needed!



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i have access to a mustek 1.0. do you think i can do something with it?!

were do you put your photos so that you can place them to the forum?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Difficult to say as I'm not familiar with that model; why not have a go and find out?









I sold all my decent SLR macro lenses a long time ago and now the only camera I have that's even remotely capable of photographing watches is a Sony point-and-shoot DSC-P... something or other. You've seen the results in the thread on Camel watches and various others. They're a bit fuzzy, but reasonably passable.

On paper, my Sony appears to be around twice "as good" in the mega-pixel department as the Mustek 1.0 but I'd bet that you could get some comparable shots with it in the right conditions with a little practice. I've had some reasonable results with a digital camera that resolves <1 mega-pixel!

I use my own web space to store images for display on the forum. Your ISP may well have given you some free web space where you can upload (probably via ftp) pictures that can then be viewed here. You'll have to ask your ISP about that. If not, there are some services you can use which I'm sure others will recommend.

Once you've found somewhere to upload your images you just need to use BB Code and enclose the url of the image between img and /img tags (each in [] brackets) in your message which will cause the message board software to display the image from wherever you have stored it. Use img to start the url and /img at the end (each in [] brackets). The "IMG" button displayed at the top of the screen when you're posting will do this for you.

Hope that makes some sense! Have fun playing


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks a lot!!

i'll start next week...

i have found a place were i can upload my photos at www.sapo.pt

i have already an album,but without pics...


----------

